#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Technical calculation and estimator's man-hour Manual

## patatinapiccolina

Friends,
I'm looking for Mr Marko Bulic's book "Technical calculation and estimator's man-hour Manual".
A free version is available on the net but empty (without production rates).
I had a look in the web but I couldn't find it.


Does anyone have it ?
Thanks in advanceSee More: Technical calculation and estimator's man-hour Manual

----------


## JOPEREZ

I need too

----------


## budz

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] this link...

----------


## benson-stanley

Here you go:

Technical Calculation & Estimation Manhour Manual by Marko Bulic-stanley with Values!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## benson-stanley

Here you go:

Technical Calculation & Estimation Manhour Manual by Marko Bulic-stanley with Values!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Password stanley1337

----------


## sam_2013

I will be very grateful if anyone can send me soft copy of Technical calculation and estimator's man-hour Manual

----------


## RuiL

Thank you very much very good!

----------


## pavlo

Can anybady send to me soft copy of Technical calculation and estimator's man-hour Manual

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Can anybody provide a downloadable link please. Thanks in advance.

----------


## Mark Batchelor

HI, Link to the above estimating manual has expired. Does anyone have acces to the manual as would like to add to my library,

Thanks in advance

----------


## bataraguru

bringing this thread up.. need the book too. someone please reupload it

----------


## irwansyah.muchtar

Hi.. I'm not able to download it. Could any one share it via my email.
Thanks so much.

----------


## mart_UK

Hi.. I'm not able to download it. Could any one share it via my email.


Thanks so much.See More: Technical calculation and estimator's man-hour Manual

----------


## mart_UK

Hi 
I'm looking for Mr Marko Bulic's book "Technical calculation and estimator's man-hour Manual".
A free version is available on the net but empty (without production rates)
Can any one email my a full copy with rates please
Thanks in advance

----------


## keenkeem

could some pls send me Technical Calculation & Estimation Manhour Manual by Marko Bulic with values to my email add. 
kim_chua1989@yahoo.com.ph

----------


## Beni_pgn

The Link to the above estimating manual has expired.Can send me your file again friend....please...

----------


## alexor13

Stanley,
Can you please share the file again?
Thanks in advance!

----------


## purav

Check this!!
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## purav

Check this!!
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Alvaroreg

Can anybody send a valid link? Please
It will be very usefull 
Thankyou in advance

----------


## Geert_Piping

I'm looking for Mr Marko Bulic's book "Technical calculation and estimator's man-hour Manual".
A free version is available on the net but empty (without production rates).
I had a look in the web but I couldn't find it.
Does anyone have it ?
Thanks in advance

----------


## onomeanthony

me too

----------


## Mirek1979

Hi

I will be very grateful for the soft copy  'Marko Bulic's book "Technical calculation and estimator's man-hour Manual"
If someone have this book and could send copy on my email :mirekn1979@gmail.com i will  be most grateful.
I am trying find complety copy mentioned books from a few month without result.

----------


## klukluxland

Thanks a lot... Very useful..

----------


## keenkeem

could some pls send me Technical Calculation & Estimation Manhour Manual by Marko Bulic with values to my email add. 


kim_chua1989@yahoo.com.ph THX..See More: Technical calculation and estimator's man-hour Manual

----------


## nonaxanon

hi can someone please re upload this pdf , the version with values in it , please

----------


## marmorius2

Thanks so much

----------


## Jacob Parselle

Hello All,

Does anyone have a live link available for this?  I would be most grateful if you could share.  jake_parselle@yahoo.co.uk

Best Regards,

Jacob

----------


## Jacob Parselle

Hi do you know where the full version might be available?  jake_parselle@yahoo.co.uk

Many thanks,

Jake

----------


## pravinkumar1

Can any body send to me soft copy of Technical calculation and estimator's man-hour Manual or link

----------


## koparan

Can any body upload again thanks

----------


## deepmadhub

can anybody provide me the book TECHNICAL CALCULATION AND ESTIMATOR'S MAN HOUR MANUAL

THANKS IN ADVANCE

DEEPAK BHATIA
deepmadhub@yahoo.com

----------


## dayamek

can anybody provide me the book TECHNICAL CALCULATION AND ESTIMATOR'S MAN HOUR MANUAL

THANKS IN ADVANCE.

S.Daya.
dayamek@gmail.com

----------


## dayamek

can anybody provide me the book TECHNICAL CALCULATION AND ESTIMATOR'S MAN HOUR MANUAL

THANKS IN ADVANCE.

S.Daya.
dayamek@gmail.com

----------


## ivan021

I'm also looking "technical calculation and estimator's man-hour manual" if sombody have, plase to send me on
ivan021@beotel.net

Thank you in advance

----------


## najamshahzad2050

dear all,

 i need it urgent ,your given link have not any file,please send another link link 4shared.com or email me at najamshahzad2050@yahoo.com

----------


## mhdecastro

Dear All,

Kindly provide an updated link for this book. 


Thank you so much.See More: Technical calculation and estimator's man-hour Manual

----------


## mhdecastro

Dear All,

Kindly provide an updated link for this book. 
Thank you so much.

----------


## rfjalova

Hi! The link has expired. I also need the Technical Calculation and Estimator's Man Hour by Marko Bulic. Kindly send it to my email rfjalova@gmail.com. Thanks

----------


## gmo

Hello benson-stanley, these link is broken already, would you send me a copy of the "Technical Calculation & Estimation Manhour Manual by Marko Bulic-stanley with Values" please
i apreciate that.
Thank you
Gmo

----------


## imam susanto

Hi Benson stanley,
Please share 
Thanks

----------


## shahzadsayed

Hi.. I'm not able to download it. Could any one share it via my email.
Thanks so much.

----------


## shahzadsayed

Hi 
I'm looking for Mr Marko Bulic's book "Technical calculation and estimator's man-hour Manual".
A free version is available on the net but empty (without production rates)
Can any one email my a full copy with rates please
Thanks in advance

----------


## shahzadsayed

please help me to get the book with values.

----------


## joelbalinon

Please re upload to share thank you.

----------


## zapata

> Please re upload to share thank you.



Dear Sir

I have this this book   technical calculation and estimator's man hour manual - marko bulic's 2003

link  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or copy and paste   4shared.com/office/aVcvdcHfba/technical_calculation_and_esti.html

----------


## cuinvadis

This is without numbers......do you have with numbers??.....does anyone have this with numbers????

----------


## arlen.nurlan

I wonder if anyone has and willing to re-post this book (the one with values)?
Thank you.

----------


## arlen.nurlan

> Here you go:
> 
> Technical Calculation & Estimation Manhour Manual by Marko Bulic-stanley with Values!
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This one is no longer availableSee More: Technical calculation and estimator's man-hour Manual

----------


## abdul.ansari2007

nobody has the valued copy actually

----------


## c4275313

I need the book ""TECHNICAL CALCULATION AND ESTIMATOR'S MANHOURS MANUAL" with values.  Could you please share the latest working links to download?

----------

